# Fernandes Serial Number Info



## RLG167 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey all, So I posted a NGD yesterday about a Fernandes I just bought, and I was hoping someone could help me with the serial number. I have heard they didn't keep good track of serial numbers and some of them didn't have numbers, but on this it's stamped right on the back of the headstock. It reads FG03120024 I know it was a 2003 model (first year this guitar was introduced), but I don't know what the rest of the numbers mean, and in my research, I haven't seen many others that start with FG. Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks, RG


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 14, 2016)

The "FG" denotes that it was made in China, I believe. The rest of the numbers are likely line and count trackers, like most guitar serials.


----------



## RLG167 (Feb 14, 2016)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The "FG" denotes that it was made in China, I believe. The rest of the numbers are likely line and count trackers, like most guitar serials.



Thanks. That's what I thought. I assumed the '03' at the beginning was 2003, and the store I got it from said they found the original owner's receipt in the case from when he bought it, and it was dated 2003.


----------

